# How many push ups can you do?



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

In a continuous set. Specify please.

EDIT: I did 74 pushups about a week ago, but my average is about 67.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

fifteen, but I don't know if I am doing them right. =P


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I can do alot, maybe 41-60 in a row, but i could do 100, just not all at once....


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Maybe half a pushup.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Heh, its been so long since I did a pushup I couldn't remember how many I could do so I had to try right now. I managed 35 at a rapid pace before I ran out of steam.


----------



## JDWorm (Mar 18, 2004)

wituckius said:


> Which one of you did a hundred+?


me


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

I haven't done push ups in so long! We used to have to do a lot when I was in martial arts as a teenager, but I doubt I could do too many these days. I'm 5 months pregnant so I'm not even going to attempt it right now!!


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I can do about one push up. Then I laugh and cant do anymore. :lol


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

wituckius said:


> In a continuous set. Specify please.
> 
> EDIT: I did 74 pushups about a week ago, but my average is about 67.


Which style, man or woman?


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

6-10, I like to think my arms are the strongest. :lol

Back in my JROTC days it was quite hilarious to do push-ups. Most of us would be laying on the floor, getting yelled at to pick our bodies up, and so we'd just sort of wiggle around.


----------



## gejj (Jun 10, 2005)

61
i broke into the 61-80 category and 20 more wasnt feeling like a good idea. :fall


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

30-40 maybe. Been a while since I tried, I learned to hate the thing while in the military.


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

I do about 90 every other day, but not in continuous set. I'm guessing if I just went until I dropped I could get to about 50. I'm quite the He-Man.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Not more than about 25, unfortunately. I'm talking about the official kind of push-ups.


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

30...pretty bad for a judo athlete.


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

Maybe 10,i need to work on that :lol


----------



## JDWorm (Mar 18, 2004)

-------


----------



## yohanl (Feb 18, 2006)

i do 25 and then collapse


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I'd be lucky if I could do one, correctly. It seems if/when I do them, it's not the correct way, whatver that means. :con I could probably do plenty of girly push-ups.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

36 (my best) :$


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

70.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

I can do 0


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I couldn't complete even one...so .5


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

dang, I used to be up in the 61-80 category.

but i've been lazy since then and lost most of that. i'm trying again though and am in the 21 - 40 category now


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

On average, about 23-25.
I tried to up myself a few months ago by doing push-ups regularly, every other day. In one month I went from a average of 20 to 23. 
Whoopty doo... my arms suck. I would have thought I'd be able to clear 40 by now, but noooo... :fall 
However I can do 100 sit-ups in one set without much difficultly.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

i can't do any


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't think I can do any, and I don't intend to try. 

Sports (of any kind, even running) is a major anxiety trigger for me, because of what I went through at school. I can't do any sports without starting to feel anxious and feeling bad with myself.


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

Moi? Push ups? HA!


----------



## GreyCloud (Jan 9, 2006)

i can do none unless it;s the girl style, that's easy


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

pushups umm...... :con ya maybe 1 :stu


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

I can do about 20 push ups on a body ball. :banana


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

0 man style push-ups. About 20-30 female style push-ups.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I actualy tried doing pushups the other day and did exactly 33. After that I layed on the floor for a good 5 minutes and havent tried since :lol


----------

